

My iPhone App: Power Happy Hour - noelchurchill

I've been following HN for a few years now and really love the solid community and great commentary.<p>My most recent project is an iPhone app called Power Happy Hour, which shows you all the happy hour specials happening near you location.  I've submitted it to Apple for review and I'm waiting for their decision, but I wanted to share it with the HN community in the mean time!<p>You can view the screen shots at the website and sign up to the email list if you want to be notified when it's officially available via the iTunes store.  Please blog/twitter it up if you like the idea!<p>http://www.powerhappyhourapp.com
======
aminuit
I like it. Does it work all over the country? I thought of doing a similar
thing, but it seemed difficult to scrape this type of data from the Internet.
If it's not your secret sauce I'd love to know how you're gathering the happy
hour data.

~~~
noelchurchill
I've gathered about 7,300 happy hours from around the US. The trick I've found
is that a lot of the data around the internet is outdated, but it's a good
starting point. The app allows users to mark happy hours as outdated and users
are also able to suggest new happy hours as well. So hopefully over time the
database will evolve into a very current list, and everyone will get to
benefit.

~~~
aminuit
Smart. Are you planning to charge for it? What about recurring vs. non-
recurring specials? I'm looking forward to trying it out.

~~~
noelchurchill
I plan on making it a free app for the first few thousand downloads, measuring
what cities are most popular, and making sure the happy hour data is most up
to date in those areas.

After that I'm still deciding if it makes more sense to charge for the app, or
implement some other revenue model (ads, additional ways for bars and
restaurants to promote themselves, etc).

------
noelchurchill
Here is the active link: <http://www.powerhappyhourapp.com>

~~~
noelchurchill
Also, any comments or feedback would be very much appreciated!

------
rscott
That's a lot of drink specials. Well done my man, I'll definitely try it out.

~~~
noelchurchill
Yep please do! If you join the email list I'll notify you as soon as Apple
approves the app. They're reviewing it now.

